# T-Shirt Stamp for Limited Edition Numbering



## juicedapparel1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello,
We at Juiced Apparel are looking to brand our shirts as exclusive limited edition tees. We are researching where to find a washable stamp online that will allow us to create our own design to place on the inner back neck of the tee. We would hope to manually write in the limited edition XX of XX.

We have also considered branding the shirt with a limited edition label. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on where to find a good clothing stamp, or fabric stamp, or clothing brand? 

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We have also considered branding the shirt with a limited edition label. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on where to find a good clothing stamp, or fabric stamp, or clothing brand?


I haven't seen a stamp, but it could be done using a sequentially numbered woven label. I did this once for some limited edition tees and had the label sewn to the bottom left hand hem of the t-shirts.

A custom stamp would be nice, although I'm not sure what type of ink would be used.


----------



## jinxz (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm gonna do some limited editions too. For the numbering i will simply use my vinyl cutter and the heatpress.
Hope that helps.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

If printing for a few hundred shirts(it is a limited edition tee after all), screen printing is still feasible. You can do this using the eyeball method(or peeking through the screen for alignment), can make some jig to help in the alignment, or use the all-versatile line table press.

Using the eyeball method or a line table, you can have a single screen for 1 (for 10) to 20 (200) or whatever numbers you can fit into the screen(s), and 10 screens for numbers 0-9.

If using a rotary/carousel press. Maybe you can consider the "microtuners" concept for the numbering.


----------

